# Can I mix EasyLife's Profito  / Ferro & ADA Green Brighty step 1 with EI dosing?



## Zak Rafik (6 Jan 2015)

Hi

I'm currently doing 3X a week using EI method for my 285 litres planted tank with 50% PWC per week.

Before I got to know EI dosing, I had bought EasyLife's 
Profito ( 500ml)    -   http://www.easylifeint.com/freshwater/profito
Ferro (250ml)       -   http://www.easylifeint.com/freshwater/ferro
ADA's Green Brighty step 1 (now about 250ml left)     -   http://www.thegreenmachineonline.co...id-fertilizers/ada-green-brighty-step-1-500ml

Now that I'm into EI dosing ( which by the way is a godsend ), I have stopped the above for some time. I was wondering if I can use these products when dosing EI. 

Tried some online dosing calculators but I'm confused with reading the results. 

Can mixing these with EI dosing lead to over fertilization?
Can the members here inform the quantity to dose along with EI?


http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b631/Zak_Rafik/IMG_1854_zpscfce7b41.jpg
http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b631/Zak_Rafik/IMG_11571_zps11a50ad9.jpg


----------



## DivZero (6 Jan 2015)

Why would you want to? If EI is working great for you, why would you want to try something else that could unbalance your fertilisation regime?


----------



## PARAGUAY (6 Jan 2015)

DivZero said:


> Why would you want to? If EI is working great for you, why would you want to try something else that could unbalance your fertilisation regime?


I agree not long been using EI myself on one tank,more plant growth and good results so why mess it up .I am using Pro Fito at the moment on a small tank no CO2 set up.


----------



## Zak Rafik (6 Jan 2015)

DivZero said:


> Why would you want to? If EI is working great for you, why would you want to try something else that could unbalance your fertilisation regime?



Very good question I have asked this question myself too
I can't resell the liquid fertz as the bottles have been opened. Since they're in my cabinet collecting dust only, I thought maybe.... just maybe, I may be able to finish  them and get it done and over with. 

I had spent some good money on those products and I would hate to throw them away.


----------



## DivZero (6 Jan 2015)

Zak Rafik said:


> Very good question I have asked this question myself too
> I can't resell the liquid fertz as the bottles have been opened. Since they're in my cabinet collecting dust only, I thought maybe.... just maybe, I may be able to finish  them and get it done and over with.
> 
> I had spent some good money on those products and I would hate to throw them away.



I know how you feel. When I first started my high tech tank I wanted to cut corners and got myself a corner filter which was for tanks up to 60L. I figured this would be ok for a tank of 64L because there would be rocks, soil etc in it. Upon installing it turned out to have a flow of 120L per hour without the spray bars on 

If I would have been stubborn and gotten ahead with it, it would have caused me all kinds of problems.

It sucks when you waste your money, but it will suck even more if you end up with a algae farm and you spend more money and time to deal with those issues. There are a lot of people that are constantly battling algae and other problems with their tanks. If you are lucky enough you have a stable running tank I suggest you try to keep it that way 

You could always try to sell it second hand or give it away. Here on the forum for example. I'm sure there are beginners with a low tech tank that would be very happy with it,

Whatever you do. Don't put it on its side. I did this when I left the hobby 3 years ago. When I finally got it out of storage a couple months ago it was in an airtight container with other aquarium stuff and it had leaked ... That stuff is real nasty I tell you


----------



## Zak Rafik (8 Jan 2015)

DivZero said:


> If you are lucky enough you have a stable running tank I suggest you try to keep it that way


True. In fact after many weeks of battling with BGA, GSA, I've been lucky enough to see them taper off.



DivZero said:


> You could always try to sell it second hand or give it away. Here on the forum for example. I'm sure there are beginners with a low tech tank that would be very happy with it,


I don't mind giving them away free but since I'm live in Singapore, I don't see many members from my country. Anyway I'll give it shot and post on this forum. The expiry date for the 3 products is up to June 2016.

Cheers.

PS: If any member from Singapore is reading this post and is interested in EasyLife's Profito (500ml) / Ferro (250ml)  & ADA Green Brighty step 1 (500ml) ( 1/2 bottle), please leave a msg here. We can arrange for an appt.


----------



## ceg4048 (8 Jan 2015)

Zak Rafik said:


> Can mixing these with EI dosing lead to over fertilization?


Slightly, yes, and so what? These are mostly water. You paid for it so might as well use it.



Zak Rafik said:


> Can the members here inform the quantity to dose along with EI?


Dose per bottle suggestion and get on with it.

Cheers,


----------



## Zak Rafik (8 Jan 2015)

ceg4048 said:


> These are mostly water.


Hi Clive
If I'm not mistaken it's 80% water?

Anyway I'hv decided to just give it away for free if there are any takers in Singapore.
I rather not rock the boat as my tank is now slowly but surely stabilizing after many weeks of trouble. 

Thanks for your feedback. Appreciate it.


----------

